# Question about Polycrylic



## 702Cichlid (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm currently finishing a new aquarium stand and canopy. After asking around at a hardware store i put down a layer of kilz as a primer, a few coats of latex paint and then was going to finish with 2-3 layers of polycrylic. The more i research the polycrylic the less convinced i am that it's really waterproof at all. Even the can says it's only water resistant. So i guess my question is has anyone used polycrylic for treating a canopy? How effective is it as barrier to water and do i have to worry about it being water-based dissolving the polycrylic and it dropping back into my tank if it gets wet.

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated, i couldn't really find any info on the site search about the stuff.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Answers seem to be slow coming on your question. Maybe we don't have anybody really familiar with polycrylic ??? That's where I am so I can only give you some thoughts in general on paint. I'm not sure water proof is required for a canopy. I think of water proof as something that will be IN water. Like a boat needs to be water proof paint. For canopies it only needs to seal it so water doesn't soak in from condensation or splashing. I stand to be corrected on that if others disagree. I'm not too concerned with my canopy paint other than I like a slick surface so it can be wiped clean when needed. I can't see any type paint product that would actually get bad enough to run down into the tank just from being damp.


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

The hood on my tank really doesn't see a lot of water. There is never any condensation on it, so the only times it would get wet are from splashing.
Also the paint I used on it was water based, rated for outdoor all-weather, and the can only said water resistant.
I don't have any experience with polycrylic but I doubt you would have any problem with it.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I did a search for the product and found Minwax as a maker. As , I still don't know much but would hazard a guess that it is a good product that would do well for this. That's based on my satisfaction with all the Minwax products I've used before. Just a name I for a new product that I've not used. Their stuff that I have used is good stuff. Most likely a product to try to replace oil based as it is being fazed out.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

It appears to be a product that is similar to although not as durable as Varathane Diamond, which does not hold up to water exposure. You could have saved some work by using an alkyd enamel, which would have given you your desired water resistance, a better finish, and less work overall.


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

I've been using polyacrylic for years and love it. It dries in 20 minutes and you can build up 3 coats in one evening and be done with your stand. It cleans up with water and won't burn out your brain cells like the oil bases. It's the same water based urethane used on engineered wood flooring.


----------



## 702Cichlid (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for the responses guys...seems that through research it is not water proof, but very water resistant especially after multiple coats. It probably won't hold up like an alkyd enamel, but i don't think it will be getting a ton of wear...though certainly it would have been a little less work, however, i do like the depth that a few coats of poly gives that i don't think you get with an enamel.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

When we get into discussions of finish there are so many right answers depending on what exactly each wants. I'm always surprised at how adamant some of the clerks are when I ask for oil base of one kind or another. Usually if they don't stock oil base they are quick to tell me it has been removed from the market.

What they don't know is that it has been being removed since before they were in pre-school. 
They are working on all kinds of products to replace oil based ones but lots of them are failures.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Polyacrylic is not recommended for floors, so I would question it's durability. Also anything rated for indoor use, would not be a good choice for a canopy. there seems to be some confusion about the volatile compounds found in water born finishes. There are still lots of them, they just don't smell like those in alkyd paints.


----------



## cgmark (Aug 18, 2010)

For waterproofing something I have had good luck with is the spray on clear coats.
The one I use the most is Krylon , Acrylic Crystal Clear, Satin. It says metal,wood, wicker, more, indoor/outdoor, protective, non yellowing, clear finish.

I have tested it with lots of things and two coats leaving it submerged and never had any problems.
http://www.krylon.com/products/acrylic_crystal_clear/


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

http://www.academyfloor.com/index.php?m ... p66uhqkd60


----------

